# Desipramine



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

Anyone tried Desipramine and have IBS-C?It's a trycyclic (sp?) antidepressant and I know they usually cause constipation so I'm very concerned about this.My doc says this has the mildest side-effects of all the antidepressants of this class, but I would rather get feedback from you guys who have taken it.Would really appreciate knowing what side effects to expect, like weight gain, increased appetite, dry mouth, blurred vision and of course, constipation!!!I am unable to take SSRI's which have much less side-effects because I get major headaches and sometimes migraines, however I really need an antidepressant, but if I start getting the above side effects I'll be even more depressed.Can anyone help? Would REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you go to www.drugchecker.com you can get the side effects of most medications.While constipation does happen (and nothing is in 100% of all patients) diarrhea also happens, but less frequently.K.


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

onedayatatime--I just started on desipramine two days ago. It's too early to tell if it will help my IBS-D, but I have definately noticed an upswing in my mood/depression.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

JanEllen, are you ibs-c or d? how are you doing now?tom


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

trbell--In response to your questions. I am IBS-D. Am starting my third week on desipramine, and, so far, have not had outstanding results. The first week I was taking 50 mg/day and did begin to feel a little "backed up," and thought this drug might be able to help me, even though I still continued to take Lomotil, Questran and followed the calcuim carbonate protocol. The second week my dosage was doubled to 100 mg/day, and my IBS-D continued to flare; I had to increase my Lomotil and Questran intake. Today, my dosage was increased to 150 mg/day, so we will see if the increased dosage makes any difference, one way or another. I do like the antidepressant effect of the drug; I do need a mood elevator, but I don't think desipramine has reduced my diarrhea in any way yet. My "research study contact" says it often takes four weeks to see results with the desipramine and IBS-D. I'll stay with the study since I can't get my hands on any Lotronex. But I think that, so far, just increasing my usual dose of Lomotil and Questran is what is helping manage my current D flare-up.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

that's an interesting comment the doctor made about four weeks for it to have an effect on ibs - i've never really heard anything like this about long-term effects of antidepressants. too bad i'm ibs-c.tom


----------

